# Boss Expandable Wing Plow



## William B.

These were posted in the facebook group page Snow Plow Mafia. They arent in production from what I gather but are being shown to dealers.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/691388064235147/


----------



## White_Gold11

I wonder how big of a truck that would need..


----------



## born2farm

Oh i need this


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks like a Hiniker with Snowdoggy wings

Good changer!


----------



## Hysert

Wow... interesting forsure!!!


----------



## Hysert

1olddogtwo;2092008 said:


> Looks like a Hiniker with Snowdoggy wings
> 
> Good changer!


Was thinking the same.. looks real beefy too


----------



## newhere

I call BS. That's a home made plow. Boss didn't make that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

newhere;2092014 said:


> I call BS. That's a home made plow. Boss didn't make that.


The best damn H/M looking ever then!


----------



## terrapro

newhere;2092014 said:


> I call BS. That's a home made plow. Boss didn't make that.


From what I saw and hear it is real. I've seen multiple pictures including those of different test plows. I guess there is a half dozen out there being tested


----------



## newhere

I sure hope not, It's dumb allready having a "scoop" to it.


----------



## BUFF

White_Gold11;2092001 said:


> I wonder how big of a truck that would need..


A Ford F-350 with a manual trans........


----------



## Hysert

1olddogtwo;2092017 said:


> The best damn H/M looking ever then!


X10.... gotta hire that guy


----------



## Hysert

terrapro;2092030 said:


> From what I saw and hear it is real. I've seen multiple pictures including those of different test plows. I guess there is a half dozen out there being tested


Can you dig some more pics up


----------



## Whiffyspark

newhere;2092037 said:


> I sure hope not, It's dumb allready having a "scoop" to it.


Probably because the movable wings are still patented. Just like snow dogged expanding plow, same principle

Idk if or when dd patent expires


----------



## terrapro

Hysert;2092044 said:


> Can you dig some more pics up


Ok when I come across them I will grab them. I belong to so many groups sometimes it is hard to keep track


----------



## Mr.Markus

To make the best of boss it should be an expanding v. Otherwise it's just a copy of something that already exists. I also don't think Boss made that...


----------



## BUFF

Has anyone noticed it's a full trip and the "fixed" scoops have steel edges. Don't think Boss would do something like that (at least I hope not).


----------



## johnnywaz

That is definitely not production quality welds or fitment. But if there is only 6 or so in testing its possible those are all hand built prototypes. It is interesting the color difference on the moldboard/s looks like its NOT used much with the wings extended. I wonder why?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

johnnywaz;2092187 said:


> That is definitely not production quality welds or fitment. But if there is only 6 or so in testing its possible those are all hand built prototypes. It is interesting the color difference on the moldboard/s looks like its NOT used much with the wings extended. I wonder why?


The color difference alone makes me think it wasnt built by boss.


----------



## millsaps118

Subscribed


----------



## ServiceOnSite

Also seen those pics on Facebook. I just hope what ever they come out with they find a way to keep it using the same harness and mount on the trucks.


----------



## Willman940

Not to hi-jack but that facebook page also has a snowdogg with extendable wings.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Interesting...........


----------



## millsaps118

LapeerLandscape;2092195 said:


> The color difference alone makes me think it wasnt built by boss.


That could just be the picture resolution and/or how it comes across on your screen. Doesn't make sense to me that Boss would have someone else build them a plow and then put their insignia all over it.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Or it's a Photoshop job.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

k1768;2092389 said:


> Or it's a Photoshop job.


Herm says he saw one in person.


----------



## BUFF

Fake or not I texted pics to my dealer last night and he's all spooled up aboot it. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2092413 said:


> Fake or not I texted pics to my dealer last night and he's all spooled up aboot it. :laughing::laughing:


Nothing to get excited about, other companies been making them for years...


----------



## SnoFarmer

meh, it does nothing for me.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2092440 said:


> Nothing to get excited about, other companies been making them for years...


For a small Boss only dealer it's exciting for them.

Best thing aboot getting into expendable's later in the game is you can test the other guys products and learn from their mistakes and weakness's.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2092442 said:


> For a small Boss only dealer it's exciting for them.
> 
> Best thing aboot getting into expendable's later in the game is you can test the other guys products and learn from their mistakes and weakness's.


Too bad DD didn't do that when they bought Blizzard.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2092451 said:


> Too bad DD didn't do that when they bought Blizzard.


True, they actually work themselves backwards. Weaken a great design.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;2092510 said:


> True, they actually work themselves backwards. Weaken a great design.


Did you really just knock your beloved DD?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yes, I'll call it for what it is. 

I've knocked Arctic in the past and Ford.

All three have my allegiance does it mean I'll overlook their shortcomings.

you know I have a special place for WideOut.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2092510 said:


> True, they actually work themselves backwards. Weaken a great design.


That they did.


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo;2092524 said:


> you know I have a special place for WideOut.


I heard it was a big place, but I had 
no idea it was that big. pumpkin:


----------



## beanz27

millsaps118;2092385 said:


> That could just be the picture resolution and/or how it comes across on your screen. Doesn't make sense to me that Boss would have someone else build them a plow and then put their insignia all over it.


Toro red, the new boss color lol.


----------



## STARSHIP

I talked with a rep this fall, and he told me a lot of "unofficial" things about a potential Boss wideout.

The unofficial revelations were that it is in development (prototypes have been made), it will be going through testing this winter for a potential fall release, and that it also would fit on current Boss hookups. On one of our newer plow setups we got the mount only, and will use a 9'2 v until the wideout is released.

I'm sure they need to work on patent issues, and who knows, it could all blow up and get tanked. But with Toro money involved now, it is more likely to happen, and soon.

If the Boss wideout story is true, which it may all be rumor only, DD will likely have to step up the game, or get ready for some good (or better) competition.


----------



## djagusch

STARSHIP;2092565 said:


> I talked with a rep this fall, and he told me a lot of "unofficial" things about a potential Boss wideout.
> 
> The unofficial revelations were that it is in development (prototypes have been made), it will be going through testing this winter for a potential fall release, and that it also would fit on current Boss hookups. On one of our newer plow setups we got the mount only, and will use a 9'2 v until the wideout is released.
> 
> I'm sure they need to work on patent issues, and who knows, it could all blow up and get tanked. But with Toro money involved now, it is more likely to happen, and soon.
> 
> If the Boss wideout story is true, which it may all be rumor only, DD will likely have to step up the game, or get ready for some good (or better) competition.


They have a different concept/design than dd or snowdogg.

It's a scoop plow that the scoop wings extend. Seems like it would carry mega loads.

The snowdogg is a scoop plow and the plow expands.

2 different designs for the patent side of things.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2092442 said:


> For a small Boss only dealer it's exciting for them.
> 
> Best thing aboot getting into expendable's later in the game is you can test the other guys products and learn from their mistakes and weakness's.


Glad to see you being from the little guy, I like doing business that way. As for the second part of your statement, we will see if they have made a better design or not.


----------



## millsaps118

djagusch;2092597 said:


> It's a scoop plow that the scoop wings extend. Seems like it would carry mega loads.


If this is the case, wouldn't it make more sense just to have a V-plow with wings or just a straight blade with wings?

If the picture is true that an EXT exists, why would anyone want a scoop plow that expands to...lets just say for argument sake, 8' to 10' or for that matter anything between 8' and 10'. I see a major downfall to a fixed scoop blade design right away. You can never square the blade up to the face of curbs and clean up and over them without leaving snow up against the curb/gutter.

I have an 8'2'' flattop with wings in our fleet and this is by far my plow of choice to use, out of our fleet. To me, this is as close as I'm going to get to having the best of both worlds in a plow. If Boss came out with a V that had expandable wings which could Extend AND/OR Extend AND Cup forward (like a Wideout) - THAT WOULD BE THE ULTIMATE plow in my opinion!

Basically all this is (EXT), if it's really true, is a straight blade with fixed wings (scoop) that allows you to expand. I really don't see a market in this and it wouldn't be a fair apples to apples comparison to a Wideout.


----------



## dieselss

You can never square the blade up to the face of curbs and clean up and over them without leaving snow up against the curb/gutter.

No plow can do this.......you'll always have snow go back up the curb.


----------



## millsaps118

dieselss;2092751 said:


> You can never square the blade up to the face of curbs and clean up and over them without leaving snow up against the curb/gutter.
> 
> No plow can do this.......you'll always have snow go back up the curb.


Not true in my experience, maybe yours though.


----------



## dieselss

millsaps118;2092757 said:


> Not true in my experience, maybe yours though.


Explain......


----------



## Hysert

Being a DD guy.. if that design stays for the most part the way it looks??? I mite be a Boss guy one day?? I'm sure it could only get better after the testing is done


----------



## JustJeff

If this plow is in fact a reality, it may work for some, but definitely not for me. As the above poster said, it would be very hard to lift snow up and over curbs without leaving quite a bit on the ground due to it's shape. Also, you may as well forget about backdragging away from overhead doors and such. You'd be leaving all kinds of crap behind. If it went from straight (ie: Wideout), and then also scooped with expandable wings it would be the cat's ass. But that's would involve a WHOLE LOT of engineering and moving parts to break down.


----------



## dieselss

millsaps118;2092757 said:


> Not true in my experience, maybe yours though.


I took that wrong. I understand what your saying now. Disregard comment.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;2092751 said:


> You can never square the blade up to the face of curbs and clean up and over them without leaving snow up against the curb/gutter.
> 
> No plow can do this.......you'll always have snow go back up the curb.


Except Pat with his Frowny Face wideout it was able to do a multitude of things.bend in the middle fold wing back all the way


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;2092919 said:


> I took that wrong. I understand what your saying now. Disregard comment.


Just look at it it's a Hiniker Scoop plow.with expanding wings Oh boy yep Boss deffinetly thought this one out more like Copy .go to YouTube and watch the video of scoop plow by Hiniker. .


----------



## millsaps118

DIRISHMAN;2092960 said:


> Just look at it it's a Hiniker Scoop plow.with expanding wings


Exactly! Why not just buy a straight blade and add the wing kit. This way your not stuck with a full time scoop blade.


----------



## terrapro

If its real, you can't figure out how to clear a lot in a timely manner with a scoop plow because of curbs? How does a push box do it? Sure are alot of those on loaders, hoes, and skids...
Stop making excuses it is what it is, its a scoop plow that goes from 8' to 10' use it or don't


----------



## beanz27

I'm just thinking this puts us one step closer to an expanding v plow.


----------



## basher

beanz27;2093067 said:


> I'm just thinking this puts us one step closer to an expanding v plow.


Not until the DD patents expire.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Perhaps DD is working on the same Vee plow.....

Never hear about that possibility and that only makes the most sense.


----------



## djagusch

1olddogtwo;2093084 said:


> Perhaps DD is working on the same Vee plow.....
> 
> Never hear about that possibility and that only makes the most sense.


The expandable v plow is a dream at this time. The weight of the v plow combined with the expanding wings would be too much. Maybe a f550 or the like could handle the weight but not the majority of the truck market. Without that majority market they are not going to invest in a expandable v plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

djagusch;2093119 said:


> The expandable v plow is a dream at this time. The weight of the v plow combined with the expanding wings would be too much. Maybe a f550 or the like could handle the weight but not the majority of the truck market. Without that majority market they are not going to invest in a expandable v plow.


Exactly my point, why would BoSS or anyone be working on it?


----------



## Hysert

djagusch;2093119 said:


> The expandable v plow is a dream at this time. The weight of the v plow combined with the expanding wings would be too much. Maybe a f550 or the like could handle the weight but not the majority of the truck market. Without that majority market they are not going to invest in a expandable v plow.


Ya weight would be an issue forsure, also where to mount the springs for the trip edge? Poly wings would cut a bit of weight... also the controller would need a whole lot more buttons??? Wouldn't it be nice tho


----------



## johnhenry1933

The hydraulic hose is resting directly on the lower slide for the left extension. It may be as simple as banding or zip tying it up...I don't know.

Clearly this thing isn't ready for production.


----------



## Whiffyspark

beanz27;2093067 said:


> I'm just thinking this puts us one step closer to an expanding v plow.


The metal press truck plow is as close as we're getting for a while. DD still has patent.. Hence the non movable wings


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Whiffyspark;2093168 said:


> The metal press truck plow is as close as we're getting for a while. DD still has patent.. Hence the non movable wings


And by the time you figure the weight of an expanding v, you'd have to be at the same or very close to the Pickupmaxx weight.

I'll stick with my v's and wings.


----------



## Nero

True or not, I would hope Boss will come out with expandable wings. It's something I've been waiting for and I would certainly buy in time. Interesting pics guys thanks for all of the info.


----------



## Nero

BUFF;2092072 said:


> Has anyone noticed it's a full trip and the "fixed" scoops have steel edges. Don't think Boss would do something like that (at least I hope not).


I agree not a good idea, Although I do like the Rams for the expansion on the outside instead of being internal rams like the westerns. Maintenance on Westerns wide out not as fun.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

Whether Its real or not it looks very HD & durable like Boss Products are!


----------



## Nero

I've worked in a machine shop/factory call Mechanical lndustries in Milwaukee Wisconsin for 32 years .
I made plenty of prototypes for Harley Davidson. Lets all keep in mind when prototypes start it is a very raw process, and there are lot of changes before things are perfected. It is normal for large companies to farm out prototype work and production to smaller companies for economical purposes. Harley Davidson would video tape my setups and also request to acquire my CNC data.


----------



## Broncslefty7

it looks like a scoop plow with expandable wings. not like the blizzard which folds into a straight blade.


----------



## Nero

Broncslefty7;2093321 said:


> it looks like a scoop plow with expandable wings. not like the blizzard which folds into a straight blade.


Yes, if you look at the previous posts & pics you will see that we agree


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Broncslefty7;2093321 said:


> it looks like a scoop plow with expandable wings. not like the blizzard which folds into a straight blade.


Now that you pointed that out.......

The Vee is a dream.


----------



## Nero

1olddogtwo;2093336 said:


> Now that you pointed that out.......
> 
> The Vee is a dream.


This plow with the scoop and the expendable wings would serve my purpose better than a V.


----------



## millsaps118

1olddogtwo;2093123 said:


> Exactly my point, why would BoSS or anyone be working on it?


The question is...Why *wouldn't* anyone be working on it?

Innovation - I'm sure when the Western engineers were concepting the Wideout they all thought it wouldn't work due to weight, too many moving parts, weakness, etc. Guess what? Without pushing the envelope in innovation and concept we would all be running straight blades.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

millsaps118;2093644 said:


> The question is...Why *wouldn't* anyone be working on it?
> 
> Innovation - I'm sure when the Western engineers were concepting the Wideout they all thought it wouldn't work due to weight, too many moving parts, weakness, etc. Guess what? Without pushing the envelope in innovation and concept we would all be running straight blades.


Western engineers didn't conceive the wideout, they bought the patent and company named Blizzard.

It had already been working for a good 7 years.

PS The same family that designed the Blizzard also were responsible for Boss V plows. Yes, Diamond had V's before, but they never caught on. So in reality, most of the plowing innovations of the past 30 years has all come from 1 family.


----------



## millsaps118

Thanks for the clarification Mark. Now that you mentioned that, I guess I was aware of Blizzard to be the first with this design. Nonetheless, my point being is that "someone" had to have a concept in order to develope a final product. So going back to what some members have been commenting on about a V with Expandable wings - it shouldn't surprise any of us that the plow manufactures have probably been exploring this concept for quite some time and any of them could of very well already built a concept/prototype.


----------



## jbell36

Nero;2093326 said:


> Yes, if you look at the previous posts & pics you will see that we agree


hahaha, I was gonna say, this is getting redundant

Here's my question. I have noticed that expandable plows have a pretty strong following. What's better about an expandable vs a V with wings?


----------



## beanz27

jbell36;2093720 said:


> hahaha, I was gonna say, this is getting redundant
> 
> Here's my question. I have noticed that expandable plows have a pretty strong following. What's better about an expandable vs a V with wings?


I have a blizzard 810, I ask the same question, only real answer I can give is all steel cutting edge scrapes better than part steel part poly.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

newhere;2092014 said:


> I call BS. That's a home made plow. Boss didn't make that.


Was just told by someone who is close to boss that that set up for the headgear has the LED lights the new hitch pin for the hookup and some other stuff on it so its for real


----------



## BUFF

DIRISHMAN;2094003 said:


> Was just told by someone who is close to boss that that set up for the headgear has the LED lights the new hitch pin for the hookup and some other stuff on it so its for real


I posted a question on the Boss Owners forum last night, haven't had a response yet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2094006 said:


> I posted a question on the Boss Owners forum last night, haven't had a response yet.


Don't you mean former boss owner?


----------



## terrapro

Lol I messaged Boss with the pic a couple days ago and asked if it is real, this is the response...

BOSS Product Management teams continue to review new product concepts and technologies for snow and ice control, including expandable plows. While we can’t comment on future product development plans, you can be assured that we are working on new products that will live up to the BOSS name by being reliable, durable, efficient and easy to use. We will announce new products through our BOSS Dealers first and to the public through social media, press releases and trade shows.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2094054 said:


> Don't you mean former boss owner?


Always with the wooden spoon....... geez.. 
Don't you have land-speed records to make with a 16' Artic box.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2094068 said:


> Always with the wooden spoon....... geez..
> Don't you have land-speed records to make with a 16' Artic box.....


Abracadabra


----------



## delong17

I just got an email from central parts warehouse 5 minutes ago.

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...54055&ch=5fd57fd0-cc0f-11e3-98b3-d4ae52754055


----------



## SnoFarmer

delong17;2094118 said:


> I just got an email from central parts warehouse 5 minutes ago.
> 
> http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...54055&ch=5fd57fd0-cc0f-11e3-98b3-d4ae52754055


Looks diffrent than the prototype.

Kind of like the others.


----------



## JustJeff

delong17;2094118 said:


> I just got an email from central parts warehouse 5 minutes ago.
> 
> http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...54055&ch=5fd57fd0-cc0f-11e3-98b3-d4ae52754055


Ha. I just posted this same email on a new thread in the Boss section. Nothing really new there, but a winning design regardless. I'm sure it will be a big seller. Don't know how they got around patent infringements though.


----------



## djagusch

SnoFarmer;2094120 said:


> Looks diffrent than the prototype.
> 
> Kind of like the others.


It's the same thing just the wings in.


----------



## SnoFarmer

djagusch;2094122 said:


> It's the same thing just the wings in.


Ok.
The scoop doesn't look as pronounced with them retracted .
That's all.
It could be.

More pics will be out soon I'm sure


----------



## djagusch

SnoFarmer;2094125 said:


> Ok.
> The scoop doesn't look as pronounced with them retracted .
> That's all.
> It could be.
> 
> More pics will be out soon I'm sure


The extension is going out at the scoop wings angle. So it would look more pronounced as its longer.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

delong17;2094118 said:


> I just got an email from central parts warehouse 5 minutes ago.
> 
> http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...54055&ch=5fd57fd0-cc0f-11e3-98b3-d4ae52754055


That article said the new distribution system prevents them from selling parts online to people outside of their territory. I thought it was just complete plows?

If parts too, that really


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That should put the naysayers down.

Oh wait, you Photoshop'd it didn't you?


----------



## millsaps118

terrapro;2094060 said:


> Lol I messaged Boss with the pic a couple days ago and asked if it is real, this is the response...
> 
> BOSS Product Management teams continue to review new product concepts and technologies for snow and ice control,* including expandable plows*. *While we can't comment on future product development plans*, you can be assured that we are working on new products that will live up to the BOSS name by being reliable, durable, efficient and easy to use. We will announce new products through our BOSS Dealers first and to the public through social media, press releases and trade shows.


Neither confirming nor denying....


----------



## djagusch

k1768;2094137 said:


> That article said the new distribution system prevents them from selling parts online to people outside of their territory. I thought it was just complete plows?
> 
> If parts too, that really


Really, why?

Boss gives the distributor deep discounts to set up a dealer network. This allows the dealer to make a profit and also the distributor.

What has happened is a couple distributors decided let's invest and ***** out parts/plows online to skip the dealers. Makes the dealer network weaker and burdens them with issues on products they did not sell or assemble.

Toro is going to make it like their mower distribution eventually. Where distributors can't retail produce and just service dealers. It will be rough for awhile but in the end it will be a much better model.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It appears to be a 810 size, a 8611 would be better.


----------



## Whiffyspark

djagusch;2094152 said:


> Really, why?
> 
> Boss gives the distributor deep discounts to set up a dealer network. This allows the dealer to make a profit and also the distributor.
> 
> What has happened is a couple distributors decided let's invest and ***** out parts/plows online to skip the dealers. Makes the dealer network weaker and burdens them with issues on products they did not sell or assemble.
> 
> Toro is going to make it like their mower distribution eventually. Where distributors can't retail produce and just service dealers. It will be rough for awhile but in the end it will be a much better model.


Yeah but any dealer around here bends you over the barrel on pricing. You can go on and on about needed to keep your local dealers in business, but if they can't compete on pricing it's not going to happen.

I paid something like $360 for an e60 sump base locally. Then I found out first storm it had a defect in it with a crack. Took it back in the middle of a storm and he says oh well you hve to buy another one. Tell me why I'm supporting them again?

I emailed Meyer about it. They sent me out a free replacement and he me go back to the dealer for a refund


----------



## djagusch

Whiffyspark;2094164 said:


> Yeah but any dealer around here bends you over the barrel on pricing. You can go on and on about needed to keep your local dealers in business, but if they can't compete on pricing it's not going to happen.
> 
> I paid something like $360 for an e60 sump base locally. Then I found out first storm it had a defect in it with a crack. Took it back in the middle of a storm and he says oh well you hve to buy another one. Tell me why I'm supporting them again?
> 
> I emailed Meyer about it. They sent me out a free replacement and he me go back to the dealer for a refund


I would think if it wasn't the middle of the storm it would of been handled differently. I don't know Meyers distributor set up either.

All I can tell you is the distributor in mn is poor service which runs into the dealer network haVing a hard tI'm getting parts. The wi distributor seems better but it's on the other side of the state compared to my dealer, so it's hard to say.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Not only pricing, but also availability and who provides the best customer service?
Say I only have one dealer within an hour drive, not unrealistic, and they have poor service and no stock. My options would be deal with it or go to a different manufacturer. Sure, I could cry to BOSS, don't see that helping long term.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2094148 said:


> That should put the naysayers down.
> 
> Oh wait, you Photoshop'd it didn't you?


Man you're on a roll...... Did you take over SF's duties of keeper of the wooden spoon......



djagusch;2094152 said:


> Really, why?
> 
> Boss gives the distributor deep discounts to set up a dealer network. This allows the dealer to make a profit and also the distributor.
> 
> What has happened is a couple distributors decided let's invest and ***** out parts/plows online to skip the dealers. Makes the dealer network weaker and burdens them with issues on products they did not sell or assemble.
> 
> Toro is going to make it like their mower distribution eventually. Where distributors can't retail produce and just service dealers. It will be rough for awhile but in the end it will be a much better model.


Oot here distributors compete with the dealers they distribute too.

I could have bought my DXT from the dealer 15miles away or their distributor 60miles away and saved $400.00.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

"Man you're on a roll...... Did you take over SF's duties of keeper of the wooden spoon......"

I'm sorry Buffalo, lack of sheep/sleep


----------



## Nero

millsaps118;2092733 said:


> If this is the case, wouldn't it make more sense just to have a V-plow with wings or just a straight blade with wings?
> 
> If the picture is true that an EXT exists, why would anyone want a scoop plow that expands to...lets just say for argument sake, 8' to 10' or for that matter anything between 8' and 10'. I see a major downfall to a fixed scoop blade design right away. You can never square the blade up to the face of curbs and clean up and over them without leaving snow up against the curb/gutter.
> 
> I have an 8'2'' flattop with wings in our fleet and this is by far my plow of choice to use, out of our fleet. To me, this is as close as I'm going to get to having the best of both worlds in a plow. If Boss came out with a V that had expandable wings which could Extend AND/OR Extend AND Cup forward (like a Wideout) - THAT WOULD BE THE ULTIMATE plow in my opinion!
> 
> Basically all this is (EXT), if it's really true, is a straight blade with fixed wings (scoop) that allows you to expand. I really don't see a market in this and it wouldn't be a fair apples to apples comparison to a Wideout.


I do see your point! Back draging from a loading dock or any kind of a garage door would not work well.


----------



## Whiffyspark

This is the same thing as a snowdogg.. Just bigger wings. 

They can't do moving wings with DD patent


----------



## djagusch

Whiffyspark;2094775 said:


> This is the same thing as a snowdogg.. Just bigger wings.
> 
> They can't do moving wings with DD patent


Do you just make statements without any thought? If you READ the thread then look at the pics in detail you would say your statement is incorrect.

The snowdogg is a scoop plow which the flat middle section expands by sliding the wings off the middle.

The boss ext is a scoop plow which each scoop wing extends at the angle of the scoop wings.

Two different designs with different end results, when looking at the volume of snow each plow can carry.


----------



## SnoFarmer

djagusch;2094132 said:


> The extension is going out at the scoop wings angle. So it would look more pronounced as its longer.


Ok, I see that now.
Proubabely stronger than the D&D designed as they don't have to flip forward,
Instead they Just extend.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

djagusch;2094797 said:


> Do you just make statements without any thought? If you READ the thread then look at the pics in detail you would say your statement is incorrect.
> 
> The snowdogg is a scoop plow which the flat middle section expands by sliding the wings off the middle.
> 
> The boss ext is a scoop plow which each scoop wing extends at the angle of the scoop wings.
> 
> Two different designs with different end results, when looking at the volume of snow each plow can carry.


I agree with whiffy probably because I said that back on page 1.

The intention I was saying that in regards to a Snow dog is the wings are fixed. Neither plow has rotating wings.

Will the Red Dog out perform, we'll see


----------



## djagusch

1olddogtwo;2094820 said:


> I agree with whiffy probably because I said that back on page 1.
> 
> The intention I was saying that in regards to a Snow dog is the wings are fixed. Neither plow has rotating wings.
> 
> Will the Red Dog out perform, we'll see


If it's performance is based on the amount of snow carried the boss will carry more. To throw snow off a blade, idk. If it's to clean a curb edge the dd products have a advantage.


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;2094158 said:


> It appears to be a 810 size, a 8611 would be better.


A 9-12 or a 9.6-13 would be better.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;2094892 said:


> A 9-12 or a 9.6-13 would be better.


Ya, if I had a badazz F550 like someone I know.


----------



## 04trd

Just say one of these the other day. I should have stopped to talk to the guy but I was driving the other way. Pretty cool boss is competing in the expandable plow game.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

04trd;2094897 said:


> Just say one of these the other day. I should have stopped to talk to the guy but I was driving the other way. Pretty cool boss is competing in the expandable plow game.


Come on be real .it was a Western wide out with Boss stickers.


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;2094894 said:


> Ya, if I had a badazz F550 like someone I know.


I hear they're pretty sweet.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark13;2094923 said:


> I hear they're pretty sweet.


What ya get now a F650 to pull little trailer with the little skid


----------



## Mark13

DIRISHMAN;2094925 said:


> What ya get now a F650 to pull little trailer with the little skid


If I need bigger then this F550 for towing I'm skipping all the medium duty trucks and going straight to a largecar. I wouldn't mind this ol' A model.


----------



## BUFF

Mark13;2094931 said:


> If I need bigger then this F550 for towing I'm skipping all the medium duty trucks and going straight to a largecar. I wouldn't mind this ol' A model.


Rooster Cruisers are pretty sweet.....


----------



## cbservicesllc

djagusch;2094180 said:


> I would think if it wasn't the middle of the storm it would of been handled differently. I don't know Meyers distributor set up either.
> 
> All I can tell you is the distributor in mn is poor service which runs into the dealer network haVing a hard tI'm getting parts. The wi distributor seems better but it's on the other side of the state compared to my dealer, so it's hard to say.


Yeah, the MN distributor really STEELs the parts from the dealers... Thumbs Up


----------



## cbservicesllc

SnoFarmer;2094814 said:


> Ok, I see that now.
> Proubabely stronger than the D&D designed as they don't have to flip forward,
> Instead they Just extend.


Agreed.....


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i like how they copy fisher/western


----------



## PTSolutions

PLOWMAN45;2095106 said:


> i like how they copy fisher/western


lol, Don't you mean how fisher/western couldn't innovate themselves so they just bought out Blizzard?

Aside from weight issues, I'm not seeing how this expandable mechanism would interfere with a Vblade setup. I don't think those slide tubes would hit the doghouse when in V. I think if they would have mounted this setup on a V they wouldn't have to dance around the patents. I also would have liked to see the dxt trip system instead of the full trip, or even just their trip edge.


----------



## cbservicesllc

PTSolutions;2095153 said:


> lol, Don't you mean how fisher/western couldn't innovate themselves so they just bought out Blizzard?
> 
> Aside from weight issues, I'm not seeing how this expandable mechanism would interfere with a Vblade setup. I don't think those slide tubes would hit the doghouse when in V. I think if they would have mounted this setup on a V they wouldn't have to dance around the patents. I also would have liked to see the dxt trip system instead of the full trip, or even just their trip edge.


Good ideas right there... It must have been weight


----------



## hark

PTSolutions;2095153 said:


> lol, Don't you mean how fisher/western couldn't innovate themselves so they just bought out Blizzard?
> 
> Aside from weight issues, I'm not seeing how this expandable mechanism would interfere with a Vblade setup. I don't think those slide tubes would hit the doghouse when in V. I think if they would have mounted this setup on a V they wouldn't have to dance around the patents. I also would have liked to see the dxt trip system instead of the full trip, or even just their trip edge.


I would agree, the DXT trip system would be a nice feature for this plow.


----------



## millsaps118

Talked to a Boss Rep today at the Northern Green Expo and asked him about the EXT pics on CPW's website. He neither confirmed nor denied that was the actual prototype. He went on saying, that when manufactures (in general) test a new concept/design they try to keep it from being largely publicised because if there are changes to the final product they don't want people having any misconceptions on how the final product is going to be. His comment to me was when I asked him AGAIN if the plow on CPWs site was the actual plow he said, "If we wanted to keep it a HUGE secret, we wouldn't have plastered our name all over it..."

So, how did Boss & Buyers get around the patent infringement with the design? Simple. Thier version only goes thru one motion. Expand & Retract.

In a nutshell, DD owns the rights, when they bought out Blizzard, to the way the wing mechanically moves from an extended position and being able to flip forward. Basically, the* flipping forward action* is the proprietary patent.

For those of you who want more detail. 
http://www.google.com/patents/US7134227


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wait a minute, DD bought oot Blizzard?

When did that happen?


----------



## millsaps118

Mark Oomkes;2095449 said:


> Wait a minute, DD bought oot Blizzard?
> 
> When did that happen?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

millsaps118;2095443 said:


> Talked to a Boss Rep today at the Northern Green Expo and asked him about the EXT pics on CPW's website. He neither confirmed nor denied that was the actual prototype. He went on saying, that when manufactures (in general) test a new concept/design they try to keep it from being largely publicised because if there are changes to the final product they don't want people having any misconceptions on how the final product is going to be. His comment to me was when I asked him AGAIN if the plow on CPWs site was the actual plow he said, "If we wanted to keep it a HUGE secret, we wouldn't have plastered our name all over it..."
> 
> So, how did Boss & Buyers get around the patent infringement with the design? Simple. Thier version only goes thru one motion. Expand & Retract.
> 
> In a nutshell, DD owns the rights, when they bought out Blizzard, to the way the wing mechanically moves from an extended position and being able to flip forward. Basically, the* flipping forward action* is the proprietary patent.
> 
> For those of you who want more detail.
> http://www.google.com/patents/US7134227


Interesting.... The sno-way 29R is closer in design then the Snowdoggy or the EXT.

Ur thoughts on that, u know the part about the rotating wing

Between those 3, they all in compass some part of the blizzard/DD patents


----------



## BUFF

millsaps118;2095443 said:


> Talked to a Boss Rep today at the Northern Green Expo and asked him about the EXT pics on CPW's website. He neither confirmed nor denied that was the actual prototype. He went on saying, that when manufactures (in general) test a new concept/design they try to keep it from being largely publicised because if there are changes to the final product they don't want people having any misconceptions on how the final product is going to be. His comment to me was when I asked him AGAIN if the plow on CPWs site was the actual plow he said, "If we wanted to keep it a HUGE secret, we wouldn't have plastered our name all over it..."
> 
> .


I posted a question on the Boss owners forum, I got a very similar and shortened response.

I replied saying thx for getting back to me and also attached to the CPW pic. I'll be interested to see what's said aboot that.


----------



## Whiffyspark

1olddogtwo;2095456 said:


> Interesting.... The sno-way 29R is closer in design then the Snowdoggy or the EXT.
> 
> Ur thoughts on that, u know the part about the rotating wing
> 
> Between those 3, they all in compass some part of the blizzard/DD patents


Does the wideout move the wing automatically when you angle or is that just on the other plow they have? Kind of sounds like that's the patent, besides the angling forward part


----------



## millsaps118

1olddogtwo;2095456 said:


> Interesting.... The sno-way 29R is closer in design then the Snowdoggy or the EXT.
> 
> Ur thoughts on that, u know the part about the rotating wing
> 
> Between those 3, they all in compass some part of the blizzard/DD patents


My guess is that Snoway has a *fixed* wing that moves forward into a "boxed" position. There is no extending or retracting movement in the actual wing with their design.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Whiffyspark;2095463 said:
 

> Does the wideout move the wing automatically when you angle or is that just on the other plow they have? Kind of sounds like that's the patent, besides the angling forward part


You're thinking of the Prodigy with the automatic wings.

WO and 29R both have hydraulic rotating wings. 29R will go from 0 to 90° and WO goes 0 to 30° (I think).


----------



## 1olddogtwo

millsaps118;2095465 said:


> My guess is that Snoway has a *fixed* wing that moves forward into a "boxed" position. There is no extending or retracting movement in the actual wing with their design.


Correct, they rotate on a fix pin so to say, they don't retract or extend out of the plow assembly


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So both plows have "flipping wings"as you put it. Is ur point that is proprietary patent that DD holds?


----------



## millsaps118

1olddogtwo;2095474 said:


> So both plows have "flipping wings"as you put it. Is ur point that is proprietary patent that DD holds?


The ability to Expand beyond the width of the primary mold board, Flip forward and retract all in one motion, I believe. IMO, that is why no one else can replicate this design/movement.

Snoway R29 - Ends just flip forward. No extending beyond the mold board and flipping

Buyers XP - Ends just extend straight out to the side. No flipping forward

EXT - Fixed scoop position and ends only extend out. No flipping forward


----------



## cbservicesllc

millsaps118;2095498 said:


> The ability to Expand beyond the width of the primary mold board, Flip forward and retract all in one motion, I believe. IMO, that is why no one else can replicate this design/movement.
> 
> Snoway R29 - Ends just flip forward. No extending beyond the mold board and flipping
> 
> Buyers XP - Ends just extend straight out to the side. No flipping forward
> 
> EXT - Fixed scoop position and ends only extend out. No flipping forward


One could assume that is what helps them avoid the patent issue. If it didn't, they wouldn't have bothered taking it this far.


----------



## newhere

Wow that's stupid. I wouldn't even consider buying one because of that. 

Boss would be way better off making a plow like the plowmaxx that a thread is going about. A 8' straight with 2' wings that can tuck fully back, straight out to be a 12' or a 8' scoop would make western cry for their mommy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So, clear as mud about what it the patent or maybe.....





Not saying this the case, but patent holders can license out any aspect of their patents. 

I highly doubt western would.

Even though I'm a DD guy, I love seeing good competition going at it, it boils down for a win for us.


----------



## basher

1olddogtwo;2095456 said:


> Interesting.... The sno-way 29R is closer in design then the Snowdoggy or the EXT.
> 
> Ur thoughts on that, u know the part about the rotating wing
> 
> Between those 3, they all in compass some part of the blizzard/DD patents


The wings can rotate, the wings can expand, until the patent runs out only on a DD product can they do both.

regardless of patents weight is the real issue, most vee blades are near/at/above the FVMSSA limits of most SWR drive trucks, adding expanding wings only exasperates the situation.

While I'm sure every manufacturer has the wherewithal to build a functioning expanding Vee I doubt they could do it in a profitable business model simply because FVMSSA restrictions would not allow enough legal fits.

Yes, you could install it regardless of the FVMSSA, but the manufacturer will not make a model line depending on a large volume of sales to non-conforming vehicles to be profitable.

Why DD redesigned the wide out, the previous design was not a profitable business model.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

basher;2095698 said:


> The wings can rotate, the wings can expand, until the patent runs out only on a DD product can they do both.
> 
> regardless of patents weight is the real issue, most vee blades are near/at/above the FVMSSA limits of most SWR drive trucks, adding expanding wings only exasperates the situation.
> 
> While I'm sure every manufacturer has the wherewithal to build a functioning expanding Vee I doubt they could do it in a profitable business model simply because FVMSSA restrictions would not allow enough legal fits.
> 
> Yes, you could install it regardless of the FVMSSA, but the manufacturer will not make a model line depending on a large volume of sales to non-conforming vehicles to be profitable.
> 
> Why DD redesigned the wide out, the previous design was not a profitable business model.


Finally, someone hits the nail on the head. Chances of an expanding wing V are slim to none due to liability.

As for not being profitable enough, the Blizzard design was profitable enough that DD bought it out because they were losing market share. But yes, the redesign increased profits at the expense of some durability. But the shareholders are happy, so who cares what the users think.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I herad there is a new company that is going to make an expanding vee that goes out to 12' and they are going to make it out of carbon fiber so its light enough to go on a 1/2 ton pick up.


----------



## fireside

They are not new to the snowplow industry and once again they will change the game as they have in the past! What makes the rumor even better is the non complete contract is up too. I heard there are a few out testing but it is unconfirmed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sarcasm and gullibility.......................lol


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2095735 said:


> I herad there is a new company that is going to make an expanding vee that goes out to 12' and they are going to make it out of carbon fiber so its light enough to go on a 1/2 ton pick up.


There's more weight to be dropped by using titanium in the plows frame work, less weight, no corrosion or rust issues. But it comes at a huge cost.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2095929 said:


> There's more weight to be dropped by using titanium in the plows frame work, less weight, no corrosion or rust issues. But it comes at a huge cost.


Wouldn't titanium be too brittle?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2096077 said:


> Wouldn't titanium be too brittle?


Actually the opposite, it has a great flex modulus, withstands swings in temperatures, withstands impact and it's used for commercial landing gear if I'm not mistaken.

When I was building mod sleds I used Ti for chassis/driveline components and Ti bolts.


----------



## Hysert

BUFF;2096156 said:


> Actually the opposite, it has a great flex modulus, withstands swings in temperatures, withstands impact and it's used for commercial landing gear if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> When I was building mod sleds I used Ti for chassis/driveline components and Ti bolts.


Yes titanium would work!! I was actually a machinest for 16 yrs making landing gear for every Boeing and even the A380!! It is however tough to cut (machine) cost would be an issue forsure!!


----------



## BUFF

Hysert;2096158 said:


> Yes titanium would work!! I was actually a machinest for 16 yrs making landing gear for every Boeing and even the A380!! It is however tough to cut (machine) cost would be an issue forsure!!


Yes it's tough on cutters. 
There's a company call Nemo Arms that makes a AR 10 rifle out of Ti and priced it at around $100K.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2096200 said:


> Yes it's tough on cutters.
> There's a company call Nemo Arms that makes a AR 10 rifle out of Ti and priced it at around $100K.


What would you estimate a plow would cost made out of titanium or carbon or a mix.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

LapeerLandscape;2096203 said:


> What would you estimate a plow would cost made out of titanium or carbon or a mix.


About half the price of a F18hornet...


----------



## Hysert

Not to hijack, thought I'd share Alittle insight, most Landing gear are just steal 4140 tobe exact, links and such aswell as the truck beams are titanium. Truck beams hold the axles in place and conneCT to the main cylinder/piston after all there just big shock absorbers.. first pic is 747 wing gear raw forging (8000lbs) at first stage. Second pic I'd A380 wing gear at final asem, to put into perspective a complete set of A380 Gears 1 nose and 4 main gears costs 10mill, we were pumping out 6 sets a month, 777 14 sets a month, and good old 737 42 sets. My uncle and brother still work there as I'm still vary much in the loop


----------



## Hysert

Heres another cool shot in the test lab.. this is the react simulator, we actually built a box around this unit and pumped it full of liquid nitrogen, to simulate air temps up 30000 feet... all the silver parts are titanium. Note the tires "AIR Michelin"


----------



## Triple L

I'll have to snap some pics of the Boeing landing gears in true raw form, one things for certain, a Boss plow can move 2 of them on a skid... I can't even count how many I've plowed into lol, they're a dim a dozen scattered all throughout the parking lots I plow


----------



## Hysert

Triple L;2096359 said:


> I'll have to snap some pics of the Boeing landing gears in true raw form, one things for certain, a Boss plow can move 2 of them on a skid... I can't even count how many I've plowed into lol, they're a dim a dozen scattered all throughout the parking lots I plow


I know thr company's ur plowing for, we subd some of are work to them. They also took the 777 contract from oakville


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Hysert;2096368 said:


> I know thr company's ur plowing for, we subd some of are work to them. They also took the 777 contract from oakville


Any chance you can resize these pics ? Totally ruined my screen parameters.

Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2096156 said:


> Actually the opposite, it has a great flex modulus, withstands swings in temperatures, withstands impact and it's used for commercial landing gear if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> When I was building mod sleds I used Ti for chassis/driveline components and Ti bolts.


I never claimed to be Einstein.


----------



## Hysert

Dogplow Dodge;2096375 said:


> Any chance you can resize these pics ? Totally ruined my screen parameters.
> 
> Thanks


Not sure how to.. don't even think I should be posting this stuff? As I signed a confidential agreement when I quit several yrs ago... lol... Ive got tons of cool info on landing gears, airbus I'd bringing out a new A350 which is still in prototype and testing, you guys won't see it for another 2-3yrs. I even had my 15sec of fame on discovery ch mighty planes A380 episode!!


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2096203 said:


> What would you estimate a plow would cost made out of titanium or carbon or a mix.


Fully made oot of Ti would be very expensive I couldn't even start to guestamate.... $80K. Since plows don't require any real machining the time to create the components and waste would be minimal compared to machining landing gear or AR's oot of billet.

I think using Ti for some of the plows components would get the weight down to so a 1ton pickup could carry a expanding V and no drive the price up so it's oot of reach.



Mark Oomkes;2096384 said:


> I never claimed to be Einstein.


:laughing::laughing:



Hysert;2096385 said:


> Not sure how to.. don't even think I should be posting this stuff? As I signed a confidential agreement when I quit several yrs ago... lol... Ive got tons of cool info on landing gears, airbus I'd bringing out a new A350 which is still in prototype and testing, you guys won't see it for another 2-3yrs. I even had my 15sec of fame on discovery ch mighty planes A380 episode!!


If you signed a NDA I wouldn't post pics or speak to any detail, doesn't matter how long it was. They have virtually unlimited resources to squish you.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Wouldn't a ti plow be too light for plowing ???


----------



## Fourbycb

Anybody seen a video or one of these in action yet


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;2096411 said:


> Wouldn't a ti plow be too light for plowing ???


Full Ti probably would be, but consider a 9.2 V that expands out to 12.2' that weighs the same as a 8.2V that would be awesome.


----------



## YukonJ4270

Seeing this post has made my day! I've been waiting for Boss to release a power winged plow for years! My only concern is the scooped mold board. Might be a little difficult to put a swinging back drag on it.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

YukonJ4270;2097208 said:


> Seeing this post has made my day! I've been waiting for Boss to release a power winged plow for years! My only concern is the scooped mold board. Might be a little difficult to put a swinging back drag on it.....


Hahaha April fools.Not happening now go by a Western


----------



## NoFearDeere

Been waiting a long time for Boss to make one of these! My dealer said they're testing it now


----------



## NBI Lawn

I saw on of these on a truck in MN today.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

DIRISHMAN;2097247 said:


> Hahaha April fools.Not happening now go by a Western


 Ahh Jokes on you dude! There a coming! :bluebounc


----------



## Nero

RIRAM2500HD;2110376 said:


> Ahh Jokes on you dude! There a coming! :bluebounc


Yes, they are coming, I showed the pictures to someone that works at Boss. He smiled and said he can't talk about it just now. He said he will talk to me about the new plow in due time.

I've had about 6 + Western Plows. There's nothing wrong with them + Western manufacturing plant is a few miles down the street by me.
But I prefer the Boss Plows that I have now for multiple reasons.


----------



## Nero

DIRISHMAN;2097247 said:


> Hahaha April fools.Not happening now go by a Western


No thank you! I'll pass on the westerns.


----------



## NBI Lawn

I took a few pictures.


----------



## alldayrj

Whip em out


----------



## Mark13

alldayrj;2112495 said:


> Whip it out


Whoa Whoa Whoa...


----------



## docsgmc

alldayrj;2112495 said:


> Whip em out


Not till Wednesday!!


----------



## alldayrj

Knew that was coming


----------



## chachi1984

this is pretty much a straight blade with power wings
i have a 8ft arctic with boss wings so 10 ft total. 
i think id rather have a wideout than this boss ext


----------



## mercer_me

Are the expandable plows really that popular? There's hardly any in my area.


----------



## chachi1984

mercer_me;2113050 said:


> Are the expandable plows really that popular? There's hardly any in my area.


Bigger blade , almost no spill off ,scoop capable , etc equals more snowed being able to be moved. Makes every job that much fast . 
I use to think like you until I put wings on my plow realized it's like night and day difference


----------



## mercer_me

chachi1984;2113064 said:


> Bigger blade , almost no spill off ,scoop capable , etc equals more snowed being able to be moved. Makes every job that much fast .
> I use to think like you until I put wings on my plow realized it's like night and day difference


I understand how they work. I just don't see many in my area. Wings on V plows are what's popular around here. There is a local guy with a 9.5' XV2 with wings and like he said, why buy an XLS when his plow is wider and he can V it if there is a lot of snow.


----------



## alldayrj

mercer_me;2113126 said:


> I understand how they work. I just don't see many in my area. Wings on V plows are what's popular around here. There is a local guy with a 9.5' XV2 with wings and like he said, why buy an XLS when his plow is wider and he can V it if there is a lot of snow.


Can he angle his trailing wing back while still in the cab? Or pull them both in from inside the cab and plow out a bank drive thru?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

alldayrj;2113391 said:


> Can he angle his trailing wing back while still in the cab? Or pull them both in from inside the cab and plow out a bank drive thru?


It's VX2, he's throwing snow while the expanding is making piles.

I find it humorous, any Vee plow is a expanding plow. My expands from 8'7" to 9'6" to 8'2". Before wings, after wings add 11" to those numbers


----------



## mercer_me

alldayrj;2113391 said:


> Can he angle his trailing wing back while still in the cab? Or pull them both in from inside the cab and plow out a bank drive thru?


There aren't any banks in my area and this guy doesn't plow any places that he needs an 8' plow. I'm in a very rural area. I have nothing against expandable plows, all I'm saying is from what I've scene a V plow with wings would be more efficient.


----------



## alldayrj

I get it, i have a dxt. I'm just posing questions. These plows all have their place and when i put another truck out it will run an expanding blade. This kid lives in an area with no banks. Huge contrast to where we plow. Probably why plow manufacturers came up with this crazy scheme to sell different plows to different people


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Those damn marketing people.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

my next plow will be a western pro plus with wings


----------



## WIPensFan

PLOWMAN45;2113553 said:


> my next plow will be a western pro plus with wings


Why that over a Wideout or a V with wings??


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i dont know


----------



## Whiffyspark

WIPensFan;2113605 said:


> Why that over a Wideout or a V with wings??


Less moving parts less **** to break.

Besides, if you bill hourly who cares lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

mercer_me;2113126 said:


> I understand how they work. I just don't see many in my area. Wings on V plows are what's popular around here. There is a local guy with a 9.5' XV2 with wings and like he said, why buy an XLS when his plow is wider and he can V it if there is a lot of snow.





mercer_me;2113417 said:


> There aren't any banks in my area and this guy doesn't plow any places that he needs an 8' plow. I'm in a very rural area. I have nothing against expandable plows, all I'm saying is from what I've scene a V plow with wings would be more efficient.


Knowing the area a little as well as a few other people that have plowed oot in Maine, a V is the better choice for most of the work you do.



1olddogtwo;2113529 said:


> Those damn marketing people.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:



Whiffyspark;2113644 said:


> Less moving parts less **** to break.
> 
> Besides, if you bill hourly who cares lol


You serious Clark?

Pretty sure the moving parts line of BS has been proven to be ignorant over and over and over and over and over and over again. Talk aboot a broken record, that was the same line of BS that folks used when Boss hit the market with their V.

Who bills hourly? I prefer to get rewarded for my efficiency. Because when it comes right down to it, if you're billing hourly, why not hire a couple hundred illegals with shovels? Just think of how few moving parts there would be to break. Thumbs Up


----------



## Whiffyspark

Anything that requires truck or machinery we bill hourly. It works for us, but we also don't have the same amount of snow you guys get.

Although we do 100% commercial work. Tomorrow will be the second time we've gone out this year, terrible year so far lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Whiffyspark;2113682 said:


> Anything that requires truck or machinery we bill hourly. It works for us, but we also don't have the same amount of snow you guys get.
> 
> Although we do 100% commercial work. Tomorrow will be the second time we've gone out this year, terrible year so far lol


So do you use 7' plows on half ton trucks?

Might as well, it's all hourly.

It doesn't require you to become efficient and it leaves the possibility of screwing the customer wide open.

I can push the same pile back and forth half a dozen times in the middle of the night..........who's to know that I wasn't?

Generally, hourly is either by request of the customer (who is ignorant) or the contractor who doesn't know how to estimate. Or both.


----------



## Whiffyspark

No all 3/4 ton or bigger. All sites have at least one machine with box on them. Trucks are used for drive lanes machines for parking. Generally. 

We work for a very large regional landscaping contractor. They work for several property management companies. They provide salt and boxes. We provide machines trucks and people 

It's a nice gig, I'm sure the guy I work for makes out well


----------



## John_DeereGreen

You're a subcontractor then. Not the contractor that holds the main contract. 

Your argument of hourly becomes void when you're a sub or in this case, just an employee of the sub.


----------



## SnoFarmer

If the guy is magic,
I belive just a couple of months ago he was let go from Turing wrenches.
And in no time, he has a business with equipment and employes.

I want to know how he does it?

Or I'm thinking of someone else?
If so disregard.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We paid hourly to subs, rate is based of plow size.


----------



## Whiffyspark

John_DeereGreen;2113797 said:


> You're a subcontractor then. Not the contractor that holds the main contract.
> 
> Your argument of hourly becomes void when you're a sub or in this case, just an employee of the sub.


He charges them hourly. Never said I was the contractor


----------



## Whiffyspark

SnoFarmer;2113801 said:


> If the guy is magic,
> I belive just a couple of months ago he was let go from Turing wrenches.
> And in no time, he has a business with equipment and employes.
> 
> I want to know how he does it?
> 
> Or I'm thinking of someone else?
> If so disregard.


Never said it was my contracts. I've worked for the same fellow for snow for almost 8 years now


----------



## WIPensFan

1olddogtwo;2113859 said:


> We paid hourly to subs, rate is based of plow size.


What does someone with a real expanding plow make an hr? Not your fantasy V-Plow that "expands".


----------



## 1olddogtwo

8ft 65 to 75.


----------



## lfaulstick

so when are we going to see something from boss on this plow? it is so boring here with no snow


----------



## peteo1

lfaulstick;2114385 said:


> so when are we going to see something from boss on this plow? it is so boring here with no snow


Possibly tomorrow if the post on the last page was accurate


----------



## lfaulstick

peteo1;2114642 said:


> Possibly tomorrow if the post on the last page was accurate


Well its been Wednesday all day... So bored...anyone hear anything?


----------



## BMWSTUD25

Most likely March 1st at the NTEA show.


----------



## beanz27

BMWSTUD25;2115036 said:


> Most likely March 1st at the NTEA show.


My dealer said plan on April to buy one


----------



## BUFF

Went to a Green Industry expo today, talked to a couple distributors and they had no info about the plow or release dates.


----------



## Nero

BUFF;2115165 said:


> Went to a Green Industry expo today, talked to a couple distributors and they had no info about the plow or release dates.


I talk to a distributor at a expo. And showed him the pictures I had. He then told me "I don't see anything" lol...He then stated they have to keep it under their hat for now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's a mythical plow

I love when I heard, " my dealer says....."

Or

my dealer doesn't know anything about it

Or

I don't know anything about, and neither should you

Or

Facebook says

Or

My space says

Or 

The guy who knows a guy that knows another guy, who knows a few more guys that know this guy, and this guy thinks he knows the other guy, while the guy who knows the guy thinks knows all about it.

Or.....

Just saying


----------



## BUFF

I did see and crawl around a SnoEx Power Plow at the show today, the best thing aboot it was how it hookedup to the truck other than that meh....
One thing the SnoEx guy was really harping on was the lift cylinder was behind the pump and unlike a Boss you didn't have to remove the top pin to move the cylinder forward to gain access to the pump and valves. Which is a pretty good idea. However if you have lift issues and have to manually raise and lock the plow up for transit you take the upper cylinder pin and place it in a hole that's in the mount and "A" frame so you don't have to use a strap. There's a slight problem (which I pointed oot) you can't get to the top pin on the cylinder withoot "rolling" the head gear forward and then you have to push it back.


----------



## millsaps118

BMWSTUD25;2115036 said:


> Most likely March 1st at the NTEA show.


From a marketing standpoint, this would make the most sense to "officially" announce this EXT:salute:.


----------



## MXZ1983

docsgmc;2112534 said:


> Not till Wednesday!!


Well where are these pics at?


----------



## Nero

MXZ1983;2115916 said:


> Well where are these pics at?


The beginning of this post.


----------



## BUFF

This is thread is has truely bought oot some great post. You have the DD guys, the guys running V's with oot wings, the guys drinking Boss Kool-Aid discussing a new product and it's strengths and draw backs. During this dicussion the peanut gallery has been taking pot shots regarding the lack of inovatoin and downfalls with the conce


----------



## BUFF

This is thread is has truely bought oot some great post. You have the DD guys, the guys running V's with oot wings, the guys drinking Boss Kool-Aid discussing a new product and it's strengths and draw backs. During this dicussion the peanut gallery has been taking pot shots regarding the lack of inovatoin and downfalls with the concept.


----------



## BUFF

At the end of the day there's a new plow being tested and soon to be released to the market.
Since we're pretty brand loyal there will be banter along the way, so for the critics have a good time and to Toad...... Suck it up butter cup....


----------



## Nero

Buff, you nailed it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Still waiting for game changer.

I've said in the past, I'll say it now, I'll say tomorrow....as long manufacturers keep raising the bar, we are the winners.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2115936 said:


> At the end of the day there's a new plow being tested and soon to be released to the market.
> Since we're pretty brand loyal there will be banter along the way, so for the critics have a good time and to Toad...... Suck it up butter cup....


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2115980 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


The marketing guys got him....

He is brainwashed, he needs waterboarding to bring it back around


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2115995 said:


> The marketing guys got him....
> 
> He is brainwashed, he needs waterboarding to bring it back around


The thing I find humorous (other than those who can't find the pictures) is that some seem to think this is the most amazing invention in 20 years.

Carry on..........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I know right.....wow, look moving parts. 

11 pages on a mythical photoshopped Hiniker plow. Lots of he said, she said, dealer said, buddy said.


----------



## SnoFarmer

But they, said.....


----------



## Hysert

1olddogtwo;2116005 said:


> I know right.....wow, look moving parts.
> 
> 11 pages on a mythical photoshopped Hiniker plow. Lots of he said, she said, dealer said, buddy said.


Ant that the truth! I unsubscribed from this thread!! Until they can copy the flip forward action of DDs units it's basically a glorified straight blade!! However from those pics on page 1 I do like the construction of it!!! Pat ur right DD will bring out a expanding V and everyone will want one!! Lmao.. can't wait for that spy photo thread to start!!


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2115935 said:


> This is thread is has truely bought oot some great post. You have the DD guys, the guys running V's with oot wings, the guys drinking Boss Kool-Aid discussing a new product and it's strengths and draw backs. During this dicussion the peanut gallery has been taking pot shots regarding the lack of inovatoin and downfalls with the concept.


And some big nut
giving play by play commentary.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2116021 said:


> And some big nut
> giving play by play commentary.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## millsaps118

Hysert;2116019 said:


> Until they can copy the flip forward action of DDs units it's basically a glorified straight blade!! However from those pics on page 1 I do like the construction of it!!!


Agreed. But at least now Boss will be able to offer a new product line in the expandable wing market. Which they currently don't have anything to offer. Yeah, it's not a wideout but at least it gives the guys who are brand loyal that run straights another option. And for the guys who push big lots the option to run a 10' scoop plow on there trucks in combination with skids/loaders/tractors running push boxes. IMO it's a win-win for everyone.

ps...the plow IS built solid!


----------



## beanz27

1olddogtwo;2116005 said:


> I know right.....wow, look moving parts.
> 
> 11 pages on a mythical photoshopped Hiniker plow. Lots of he said, she said, dealer said, buddy said.


My vote for best post in this thread.


----------



## chachi1984

I like how the wideout/xls/powerplow can have one wing angled and the other straight, rather having both angles like a scoop all the time


----------



## millsaps118

1olddogtwo;2116005 said:


> I know right.....wow, look moving parts.
> 
> 11 pages on a mythical photoshopped Hiniker plow. Lots of he said, she said, dealer said, buddy said.


I can assure you there is nothing mythical about it. It's real


----------



## 1olddogtwo

millsaps118;2116359 said:


> I can assure you there is nothing mythical about it. It's real


I'm sure it is.....









so are these


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2116372 said:


> I'm sure it is.....
> 
> View attachment 150676
> 
> 
> so are these
> 
> View attachment 150677
> 
> 
> View attachment 150678
> 
> 
> View attachment 150679
> 
> 
> View attachment 150680


What no DD products........:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I couldn't/wouldn't derate a DD product to this level.


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2116453 said:


> I couldn't/wouldn't derate a DD product to this level.


Yeah right......
Nice graffiti.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2116459 said:


> Yeah right......
> Nice graffiti.....


When people got in my way, I would wave and snap the frown face, when they moved, they got the smiley.

It's the universal language off get the F out of my way!


----------



## Nero

1olddogtwo;2116468 said:


> When people got in my way, I would wave and snap the frown face, when they moved, they got the smiley.
> 
> It's the universal language off get the F out of my way!


I seem to never stop learning!


----------



## deadman

Would be handy!


----------



## tpirc

This truck and plow look dangerously familiar to me...


----------



## Broncslefty7

y is that?


----------



## MXZ1983

Broncslefty7;2118214 said:


> y is that?


It's been seen in people's dreams.


----------



## Nero

tpirc;2118156 said:


> This truck and plow look dangerously familiar to me...


I 2nd, why is that?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You mean besides the obvious?


----------



## Nero

LOL...well..yes?


----------



## Broncslefty7

his 1rst post, im going to say its probly his truck.


----------



## BMWSTUD25

If it is his truck, he better have a sh*t ton of BOSS products. Otherwise I want to know why I didn't get offered a chance to test. I mean whats the point of checking the Test box on Boss's forum lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I want to say that's the gas station just west of CPW.


----------



## WIPensFan

1olddogtwo;2118270 said:


> I want to say that's the gas station just west of CPW.


Then go ahead and say it...


----------



## rob_cook2001

We need some more info... The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Maclawnco

WIPensFan;2118331 said:


> Then go ahead and say it...


Since this forum is devoted to honest and accurate statements, it is my guess that he probably decided to head out there to that very gas station to see with his own eyes. Might even be combing for clues like red paint chips to see if that parking spot did truly indeed hold this once famous plow. If he does come out and truly say "it", I propose we immediately create a plaque or parking sign to commemorate that parking job


----------



## cbservicesllc

millsaps118;2116359 said:


> I can assure you there is nothing mythical about it. It's real


Agreed, just saw one yesterday at a local dealer about a half mile from my house


----------



## G.Landscape

Well I guess the secret is out.... Boss may not have the ext listed in their plows section yet but if you go to their parts directory you can get all the parts and assemble your own...
https://www.bossplow.com/support/parts/index/262


----------



## SnoFarmer

?? i just see parts for the V plow and the add on wings.
that list is a bit long.

what is the part #?


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2119457 said:


> ?? i just see parts for the V plow and the add on wings.
> that list is a bit long.
> 
> what is the part #?


Put your glasses on and scroll down.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2119470 said:


> Put your glasses on and scroll down.....


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Ah ok. ^ sheepel...
and when you click on that you get..
ext is short for the wing "extension".

does this look familiar to you?

Doh.......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Good research. I didnt think they would actually show parts for a plow that isnt even out yet. But then again I didnt really care enough to look it up myself...


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2119490 said:


> Ah ok. ^ sheepel...
> and when you click on that you get..
> ext is short for the wing "extension".
> 
> does this look familiar to you?
> 
> Doh.......


:laughing::laughing:

Well I hosed er up tere eh....


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2119503 said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Well I hosed er up tere eh....


Et ok, u cen get that, thar bugger uff yer fenger wit a rag.


----------



## cbservicesllc

View from afar at the dealer by my house... Hooked up to the owner's truck... When I have a spare minute I'll try and get some closer ones...


----------



## BUFF

cbservicesllc;2119770 said:


> View from afar at the dealer by my house... Hooked up to the owner's truck... When I have a spare minute I'll try and get some closer ones...


Doesn't look like it scrapes all that well......:laughing:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BUFF;2119832 said:


> Doesn't look like it scrapes all that well......:laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cbservicesllc

BUFF;2119832 said:


> Doesn't look like it scrapes all that well......:laughing:


Hahaha, nice one... Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I just noticed this ones on a Chevy and the other pic was on a Ford.


----------



## millsaps118

cbservicesllc;2118730 said:


> Agreed, just saw one yesterday at a local dealer about a half mile from my house


Yup, the place that faces 81.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

BUFF;2119832 said:


> Doesn't look like it scrapes all that well......:laughing:


Your right that's because it's a bent old wide out they found with a Frowny Face on front of it.So they repainted it and used the miss used EXT stickers..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

LapeerLandscape;2120286 said:


> I just noticed this ones on a Chevy and the other pic was on a Ford.


Its the same plow traveling around via a truck and trailer


----------



## Broncslefty7

i dont like the ends being permanently angled forward like that.


----------



## Nero

DIRISHMAN;2120946 said:


> Your right that's because it's a bent old wide out they found with a Frowny Face on front of it.So they repainted it and used the miss used EXT stickers..


Well golly... Oh, sure enough! now I see!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nero;2121534 said:


> Well golly... Oh, sure enough! now I see!


Nice Nero thought you'd like that....lol


----------



## BUFF

It's been officially released

http://info.bossplow.com/hubfs/2016...sionGuid=307b1b29-50b3-492d-aed3-70e331b154f2


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2125495 said:


> It's been officially released
> 
> http://info.bossplow.com/hubfs/2016...sionGuid=307b1b29-50b3-492d-aed3-70e331b154f2


Looks like a lot of new nice toys......


----------



## millsaps118

BUFF;2125495 said:


> It's been officially released
> 
> http://info.bossplow.com/hubfs/2016...sionGuid=307b1b29-50b3-492d-aed3-70e331b154f2


Per Boss' newsletter I received Tuesday 3/1/2016 :

_*BOSS OWNERS SNEAK PEEK*

Hear it first from BOSS Snowplow! Tomorrow at the NTEA Work Truck Show in Indianapolis, IN, we will be unveiling new products for the coming year. As BOSS Owners, we wanted to give you a firsthand look at the products that will be available to add to your winter arsenal. While new products will not be available until later this summer, we hope you will enjoy this sneak peek from BOSS! If you cannot attend The Work Truck Show, be sure to follow BOSS Snowplow on social media for additional product information and photos throughout the week. _


----------



## cbservicesllc




----------



## Quality SR

Two videos on Boss's youtube channel:


----------



## newhere

I don't like it. The fixed angle wings are a huge draw back. I won't be buying.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Quality SR;2126003 said:


> Two videos on Boss's youtube channel:


The begining of the second video they call it an ETX not EXT.


----------



## johnnywaz

The first video has already been removed! The second video the plow looks like it can really toss the snow. Im sure it will fit some folks situations. Bet that sucker will create a nasty wind vortex during transport.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So, who moves move snow, WO, XLS, EXT, VEE....

That's right, a more versatile VEE plow


----------



## millsaps118

Well.....................

Since the cats out of the bag. I've been field testing this one since January for Boss. Got about 40 hours on it. Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

millsaps118;2126048 said:


> Well.....................
> 
> Since the cats out of the bag. I've been field testing this one since January for Boss. Got about 40 hours on it. Thumbs Up


I knew something was up when you said it was build tough a few pages back


----------



## millsaps118

LOL...I had to keep it under wraps, but at least drop a few hints along the way!


----------



## SnowFakers

millsaps118;2126057 said:


> LOL...I had to keep it under wraps, but at least drop a few hints along the way!


Looks pretty nice, how are the headlights? Thinking of mounting a set on my plow if they are brighter than the older style, smaller too


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What do you think? So far?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So it isn't a hoax?

Looks like a "game changer". (Just for Defcon)


----------



## MXZ1983

Overview video


----------



## djagusch

millsaps118;2126048 said:


> Well.....................
> 
> Since the cats out of the bag. I've been field testing this one since January for Boss. Got about 40 hours on it. Thumbs Up


Any weight numbers?


----------



## WIPensFan

newhere;2126016 said:


> I don't like it. The fixed angle wings are a huge draw back. I won't be buying.


Agreed, gonna leave snow at the curbs when pushing straight to the curb. Also, back dragging against curb or garage door will leave more snow. Looks pretty good otherwise.

FWIW, I have one of these and it's called a Blizzard 8611LP. I do like Boss equipment though and would try one of these if the place I plow didn't have curbs all around.


----------



## WIPensFan

djagusch;2126094 said:


> Any weight numbers?


I think the overview vid said #970.


----------



## Whiffyspark

I don't think curbs are a big deal. Just push what you can up and over. Then drive parrel and scrape it clean. Idk just a though


----------



## Whiffyspark

Mark Oomkes;2126092 said:


> So it isn't a hoax?
> 
> Looks like a "game changer". (Just for Defcon)


It's only a game changer cause it's red and says boss

Never mind the fact dogg has had it for the last 5 years or whatever


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Whiffyspark;2126110 said:


> It's only a game changer cause it's red and says boss
> 
> Never mind the fact dogg has had it for the last 5 years or whatever


Exactly.............and Blizzard for 17 years. And a better design because the wings aren't permanently angled forward.

I know...........Boss Kool-Aid.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MXZ1983;2126093 said:


> Overview video


Wait, you can adjust the angle of the moldboard? Plus wings?

Dang, that's a **** ton of moving parts that result in more possibilities of breakage. You know.....the "too many moving parts" BS. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Whiffyspark

Mark Oomkes;2126129 said:


> Wait, you can adjust the angle of the moldboard? Plus wings?
> 
> Dang, that's a **** ton of moving parts that result in more possibilities of breakage. You know.....the "too many moving parts" BS. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Why don't we have a middle finger smiley. :laughing:

Idk. Murphy's law says more moving parts more problems. But at some point you have to join this century in equipment

I was reading an article in snow management with the fellow from artic. Every question he was asked he talked about snow pushers changing everything. Didn't matter what it was. Just pushers pushers pushers lol


----------



## cbservicesllc

millsaps118;2126048 said:


> Well.....................
> 
> Since the cats out of the bag. I've been field testing this one since January for Boss. Got about 40 hours on it. Thumbs Up


What are your thoughts so far?


----------



## cbservicesllc

Whiffyspark;2126109 said:


> I don't think curbs are a big deal. Just push what you can up and over. Then drive parrel and scrape it clean. Idk just a though


Exactly......


----------



## WIPensFan

cbservicesllc;2126147 said:



> Exactly......


It's a big deal for people who do quality work.


----------



## TKLAWN

WIPensFan;2126156 said:


> It's a big deal for people who do quality work.


Or people with one account...

Just sayin


----------



## cbservicesllc

WIPensFan;2126156 said:


> It's a big deal for people who do quality work.


D'ohkay... :laughing:


----------



## WIPensFan

TKLAWN;2126167 said:


> Or people with one account...
> 
> Just sayin


Why does that matter??


----------



## Whiffyspark

WIPensFan;2126156 said:


> It's a big deal for people who do quality work.


You're accomplishing the same result. So not sure what you're saying?

There's only so much you can do with a pick up and curbs. That's what bobcats and buckets are for


----------



## WIPensFan

Whiffyspark;2126180 said:


> You're accomplishing the same result. So not sure what you're saying?
> 
> There's only so much you can do with a pick up and curbs. That's what bobcats and buckets are for


Yes you're right, I'm just saying that I would rather have a straight plow to push to curbs with and get as much snow up and over as possible. The 8611Lp will flex the wings back to be straight across when you come to the curb. The Boss will hit at the wing tips and trip over, not ideal in my mind. It's just not a plow you can do everything with, it will be for stacking piles in parking lots or lots with no curbing ideally.


----------



## BUFF

WIPensFan;2126187 said:


> Yes you're right, I'm just saying that I would rather have a straight plow to push to curbs with and get as much snow up and over as possible. The 8611Lp will flex the wings back to be straight across when you come to the curb. The Boss will hit at the wing tips and trip over, not ideal in my mind. It's just not a plow you can do everything with, it will be for stacking piles in parking lots or lots with no curbing ideally.


A SS Blower works good for getting close to curbs.........:whistling::whistling:


----------



## WIPensFan

BUFF;2126201 said:


> A SS Blower works good for getting close to curbs.........:whistling::whistling:


Yes, I believe you. So does my little Toro.


----------



## millsaps118

As Boss is marketing it as a "Parking Lot" plow, I would agree with that. Moves a ton of snow long distances. It's solid. Heavy duty and is actually heavy, weight wise. I don't have weight specs but one of my local dealers made a comment saying it felt heavier than a Wideout on my Truck (2015 F350 w/2" level)

In the product review video I see Boss already made a change to adding the curb guards! Something they already knew about and I addressed a while back. If you look in the pics of the EXT I have, it doesn't have that curb guard set up. I'm sure a few more tweeks will happen when it goes into full production. 

Overall, I like the plow. Would I run a dedicated fleet of EXT's...NO. Would it be an asset to my current lineup of Vee's, Definitely! If I had only ONE plow to choose between a Vee, straight, Wideout, or EXT, I would take my Vee with the wing kit, handsdown!!

With Boss' blessing, maybe I'll write a full review of it in the next day or two.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Since you have been running one, does it carry close to the same amount of snow that a V with wings does?? I am already talking to my dealer about getting one. There are a few things that I don't live about it but from what I see it should be great for what I do.


----------



## Hysert

Whiffyspark;2126180 said:


> You're accomplishing the same result. So not sure what you're saying?
> 
> There's only so much you can do with a pick up and curbs. That's what bobcats and buckets are for


He's saying we all suck cause we don't spend hrs cleaning curbs.. lmao... in almost 20 yrs of plowing I've never cleaned curbs, we focus more on service, like 4 visits during a daytime storm and black pavement hrs after it stops snowing!! That's service!!! Last time I checked the only things that walk 6 inches off a curb is rats and vermin?? Sorry to go off but a comment about not doing quality work got me Alittle cranked..

Back to the real part of this thread!! The EXT looks really built well forsure much better then the WO. But the patient with the flip forward design will still hold more snow on the leading edge IMO. Either way it's a nice plow and we are all gonna say boss, western, snowex etc are better then the other. Hats off to boss for exploring new products.. and IMO bigger is always better. until the wings flip I will stick with DD.. or someone builds a expanding V??? Right olddog......


----------



## SnowFakers

Hysert;2126389 said:


> He's saying we all suck cause we don't spend hrs cleaning curbs.. lmao... in almost 20 yrs of plowing I've never cleaned curbs, we focus more on service, like 4 visits during a daytime storm and black pavement hrs after it stops snowing!! That's service!!! Last time I checked the only things that walk 6 inches off a curb is rats and vermin?? Sorry to go off but a comment about not doing quality work got me Alittle cranked..
> 
> Back to the real part of this thread!! The EXT looks really built well forsure much better then the WO. But the patient with the flip forward design will still hold more snow on the leading edge IMO. Either way it's a nice plow and we are all gonna say boss, western, snowex etc are better then the other. Hats off to boss for exploring new products.. and IMO bigger is always better. until the wings flip I will stick with DD.. or someone builds a expanding V??? Right olddog......


Yep, there will always be complainers on new products when someone runs something which is designed to compare.

I think they are doing the best they can with the current patents DD has. Boss(Toro) was most likely tired of losing market share to DD due to only have straight and V-blades, and them having an expanding plow on top of that. Its not that they had one more plow to sell, its that if someone buys a DD expanding plow, chances are they are buying a DD V plow too if they have enough work and trucks. That means they are losing 2 sales! Even if its "not as good" :laughing: as a DD expanding plow, at least they give people the options and stand a much better chance of not only keeping existing customers, but also bringing new eyes to their brand. Something is better than nothing in Toros eyes.


----------



## Ty27

I wouldn't be surprised if they came out with something similar or a smaller version of this EXT for UTV'S/ATV'S for guys with walks that go from say 5' to 8'.


----------



## WIPensFan

Hysert;2126389 said:


> He's saying we all suck cause we don't spend hrs cleaning curbs.. lmao... in almost 20 yrs of plowing I've never cleaned curbs, we focus more on service, like 4 visits during a daytime storm and black pavement hrs after it stops snowing!! That's service!!! Last time I checked the only things that walk 6 inches off a curb is rats and vermin?? Sorry to go off but a comment about not doing quality work got me Alittle cranked..
> 
> Back to the real part of this thread!! The EXT looks really built well forsure much better then the WO. But the patient with the flip forward design will still hold more snow on the leading edge IMO. Either way it's a nice plow and we are all gonna say boss, western, snowex etc are better then the other. Hats off to boss for exploring new products.. and IMO bigger is always better. until the wings flip I will stick with DD.. or someone builds a expanding V??? Right olddog......


As with all products and services there are varying levels of quality and price. Just like we all like to debate equipment( plows, spreaders, trucks and machinery) quality and price points. Some accounts and customers care about detail work, and some don't give a rip. Lucky for you that you don't have to worry about the curbs. Now you can settle down and enjoy your day.xysport


----------



## Whiffyspark

We always clean curb to curb. When storms over bobcat goes around and cleans them up

I was saying push up and over as well as you can then just drive along the curb and scrape it clean. I know you aren't getting perfect curb showing by pushing over it everytime.


----------



## WIPensFan

Whiffyspark;2126440 said:


> We always clean curb to curb. When storms over bobcat goes around and cleans them up
> 
> I was saying push up and over as well as you can then just drive along the curb and scrape it clean. I know you aren't getting perfect curb showing by pushing over it everytime.


Yes, I understand what you are saying. With the EXT on your truck and you push to the curb, and then turn and run parallel to clean what you just left, you eventually come to another curb most of the time where you again have the same problem. I agree on not having perfect curb showing but at least you can see the curb. Another problem with the fixed scoop wings is you will always hit curb seams or imperfections, even with the curb guards. I hit them with my Blizzard and those have some give and play, and they jolt you good. It's not the ideal use for this new plow, and Boss is kinda saying that. It has many good uses as well. I'll be interested to see how they work out as guys buy and begin to use them.
BTW, do you get paid to go back with the Bobcat to clean the curbs? If yes, then cool. If not, it's just an added hassle and expense.


----------



## Whiffyspark

We have at least one machine on every site. I work for a fellow that works for a much larger company that only does grass. Everything is done hourly. He bills company than company bills contract holders. 

We do a lot of work for them. The last blizzard we had we were out for 3 days cleaning up other sites that weren't even ours. One guy just walked off lol. Left his skid and loader in middle of lot and said he's done 

For this coming season in thinking about finally going out on my own. I've worked for him for at least 8 years as a site manager. Before my family took care of an Air Force base for 15 years. I'm thinking about trying the blower and driveway thing here. We have a lot of houses in large neighborhoods here


----------



## millsaps118

rob_cook2001;2126347 said:


> Since you have been running one, does it carry close to the same amount of snow that a V with wings does?? I am already talking to my dealer about getting one. There are a few things that I don't live about it but from what I see it should be great for what I do.


I have an 8'2" Vee with wings and the EXT carries just as much.


----------



## BMWSTUD25

I must admit I drink the BOSS kool aid so I will definately be trying one. I think most would agree the only downfall compared to DD design is the angle of the wings but we all know this is patent related so what more can they really do. On the positive side because of this fixed forward position I think the plow looks extremely strong! A solid looking design with nice fit and finish! Kudos to BOSS and I look forward to hanging one off our new truck as soon as they are available late summer/early fall.


----------



## terrapro

After watching the vids I am interested. It definitely looks like a no joke solid Boss design. I like the Boss Vees but I see in my mind this working the way it is advertised...better than a Vee in a parking lot


----------



## extremepusher

I was able to see the new plow in person today at an open house lunch. Looks well built, by have concerns how well it holds up when it trips because the wings are fixed. Also the fixed wings and main moldboard cutting edges are one piece. Will it start to bend the bottom angle like the Snow ex plows?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

J, it's a "game changer".

I know some will like it because of dealer support which is fine, but it really did nothing for me.


----------



## extremepusher

Lol Mark. I was drinking the kool aid for 9 yrs, but started plowing with yellow short chain plows and still a fan. I probably prefer the XLS over EXT. It may be a game changer, but not my game. Neither is the orange ones we are using.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Another game changer...


----------



## First Responder

1olddogtwo;2130309 said:


> Another game changer...


I must say, the snow ex plows are very eye appealing, but from the ones I have seen in person the mold boards seem super thin.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2130309 said:


> Another game changer...


Definitely changes my game.

Never figure oot why they take videos plowing a 1/4" of snow.

And DD really needs to step up their game when it comes to headlights. Halogen bulbs are so 90's.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2130358 said:


> Definitely changes my game.
> 
> Never figure oot why they take videos plowing a 1/4" of snow.
> 
> And DD really needs to step up their game when it comes to headlights. Halogen bulbs are so 90's.


This shood xplane aloot aboot wye DD duz what thay dew......


----------



## MXZ1983

Mark Oomkes;2130358 said:


> Definitely changes my game.
> 
> Never figure oot why they take videos plowing a 1/4" of snow.
> 
> And DD really needs to step up their game when it comes to headlights. Halogen bulbs are so 90's.


Because boss has had LED lights for a decade..............


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MXZ1983;2130379 said:


> Because boss has had LED lights for a decade..............


They did???


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2130380 said:


> They did???


Go easy, remember who his handeler is.....:laughing:

:waving:


----------



## MXZ1983

Mark Oomkes;2130380 said:


> They did???


Yeah, a decade of months......


----------



## extremepusher

1olddogtwo;2130309 said:


> Another game changer...


And of course no info on there website yet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

extremepusher;2130399 said:


> And of course no info on there website yet.


On course not....WTF.


----------



## Hysert

I was hopen for a expanding V.. but they just painted a V3 grey... boring...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

MXZ1983;2130387 said:


> Yeah, a decade of months......


Is that possible?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hysert;2130411 said:


> I was hopen for a expanding V.. but they just painted a V3 grey... boring...


Agreed. I think the flag ship brand will release it 1st, not some 3rd or 4th rebranded plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2130418 said:


> Agreed. I think the flag ship brand will release it 1st, not some 3rd or 4th rebranded plow.


They got rid of the flagship brand.


----------



## Hysert

1olddogtwo;2130418 said:


> Agreed. I think the flag ship brand will release it 1st, not some 3rd or 4th rebranded plow.


Wouldn't it be nice.. I've thought about it lots! It could be done with a trip edge if they mount the springs on a angle behind the cylinder box for the wings? Tho the controller would have a ton of buttons to operate everything independently... weight would probably come in around 1400lbs, like the old blizzards?? That would be the ultimate game changer!!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2130419 said:


> They got rid of the flagship brand.


Thats what I was thinking. The only one with a true creative invention.


----------



## extremepusher

I think I'm going to get some 48" oil well casing and rip it into three pieces and start making my own "game changer". Just like we use to do to make our own push boxes when I first started plowing 20 years ago. LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2130429 said:


> Thats what I was thinking. The only one with a true creative invention.


The brand DD bought because it was causing them to lose large amounts of market share.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Weren't they made in Michigan also.


----------



## Jaynen

I think this plow is a great idea. I have a hiniker 8 foot scoop and absolutely love it. But one of the reasons is because of the 3 9inch trip edges. It makes the plow so forgiving and smooth. Full moldboard trip im no longer a fan of. If this had 3 or 4 trip edges then it would be a contender. But for now it still doesnt beat the scoop imo.


----------

